# Cougars - NOT the AFV



## kimmie (9 Oct 2005)

armyvern

No offense taken, didn't mean to imply there was.  ;D I was a lot younger.


----------



## armyvern (9 Oct 2005)

We all were!! Giddy-up.... Ah to be 20 again!!  ;D


----------



## Springroll (9 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> We all were!! Giddy-up.... Ah to be 20 again!!   ;D



I wish I was 20 again....those were the days  :blotto:


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Oct 2005)

I wish you were all 20 again too....

Nope, I shouldn't go there ;D


----------



## armyvern (9 Oct 2005)

;D I guess that's why some call us cougars!!  ;D


----------



## paracowboy (9 Oct 2005)

Cougars rock. I miss the days of being hunted by cougars.


----------



## DEVES (9 Oct 2005)

Paracowboy your too funny ....


----------



## kimmie (9 Oct 2005)

Ewwwww....... ;D


----------



## meni0n (9 Oct 2005)

Perhaps I should stop by Grizzly's next time I'm down in Kingston.


----------



## paracowboy (9 Oct 2005)

now, I'm old an' slow, an' they stopped hunting me. Just when I'm the easiest to catch!


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Oct 2005)

Ah, the Grizz ;D


Many a good Sigop have fallen there


----------



## armyvern (9 Oct 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Many a good Sigop have fallen there



And the cougars were immediately upon them for the 'kill!'   ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Oct 2005)

Back in my CF Militia days in Regina, before I got into the CL B 'A'   rut, my Unit used to parade Mon and Wed nights (all ranks), plus 1 wknd a month, and since it was a CSS Unit, we were often required to go out on wknds with other Units who required   CSS support, so there was always lots of work, and usually more than that 1 wknd/month. I loved it.

Later on in life, I made the MISTAKE of letting a woman TRY dictate my Army lifestyle and carreer. I am now happily divorced, and she is long gone, and is now someone else's nightmare (poor bastard wherever he is)! My current 'shacked up' GF (of 5 yrs) realises the Army is more than a job. She loves to come out on family days, and go to Mess functions, and its a 180 degree change of how things once used to be with my Ex-Dragon. 

So, what I am saying is be happy, and if she is restricting you causing you grief, give her the ultimatum, and if she cannot comply, get rid of her. There is plenty of fish in the sea, and many females out there who are way more understanding. I wish I had listened to my friends advice about my Ex-Dragon No.1.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> And the cougars were immediately upon them for the 'kill!'    ;D



I wouldn't know, I would never frequent such a den of inequity or take part in such morally questionable activity!


----------



## armyvern (9 Oct 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know, I would never frequent such a den of inequity or take part in such morally questionable activity!



Morally questionable activity?? Give me a break...a cougar's got to eat!! It's the Law of the Jungle!!   ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Oct 2005)

ah, so a young man such as myself being food for a cougar is just the circle of life then....


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (9 Oct 2005)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Back in my CF Militia days in Regina, before I got into the CL B 'A'   rut, my Unit used to parade Mon and Wed nights (all ranks), plus 1 wknd a month, and since it was a CSS Unit, we were often required to go out on wknds with other Units who required   CSS support, so there was always lots of work, and usually more than that 1 wknd/month. I loved it.
> 
> Later on in life, I made the MISTAKE of letting a woman TRY dictate my Army lifestyle and carreer. I am now happily divorced, and she is long gone, and is now someone else's nightmare (poor ******* wherever he is)! My current 'shacked up' GF (of 5 yrs) realises the Army is more than a job. She loves to come out on family days, and go to Mess functions, and its a 180 degree change of how things once used to be with my Ex-Dragon.
> 
> ...



damn it Wes stop almost using my name in vain would ya?  :blotto:


----------



## paracowboy (9 Oct 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> ah, so a young man such as myself being food for a cougar is just the circle of life then....


hakuna matata, baby!


----------



## Springroll (9 Oct 2005)

well I'm not old enough to be a cougar....so what would I be then??


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Oct 2005)

umm, Cougar in training?


----------



## armyvern (9 Oct 2005)

Just a kitten!!  ;D


----------



## paracowboy (10 Oct 2005)

polecat?


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Oct 2005)

BWAHAHAHAHA!!  Ovaltine EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Oct 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> polecat?


lol. puma?


----------



## Old Ranger (10 Oct 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> darn it Wes stop almost using my name in vain would ya?   :blotto:



I believe he is refering to the single "o", cause I think I dated her sister Dragon, complete fire breathing type. ;D


----------



## paracowboy (10 Oct 2005)

Look for the...bear necessities, the simple bare necessiites, forget about your worries and your strife...


----------



## armyvern (10 Oct 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> paracowboy...you can be Baloo.



Come on Piper...out with it!! Who are you gonna be? Kaa? Rikki Tikki Tavi? Us cougars (although I'm not too sure if I'm old enough yet to be classed in that category) like to know what we're stalking before we jump right onto it!!  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Oct 2005)

LOL....the Jungle book...that's what I'm gonna start Training summers in Kingston...

Thread has been officialy hijacked ;D


----------



## paracowboy (10 Oct 2005)

should probably be moved to Radio Chatter. Or deleted entirely, really. You guys have totally ruined a good thread by inserting silly jokes. Again. I'm ashamed of you all. Tsk tsk.


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Oct 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> I believe he is refering to the single "o", cause I think I dated her sister Dragon, complete fire breathing type. ;D



She had a couple of sisters (all natural blondes and hot as the surface of the sun), Lisa the dental hygenist (she later introduced me to some of her elligable single friends   8)), and the other, Donna the $1,000 a night 'call girl' (she is now a pharmisist, and I went out a few times with her too   - for free, it was after she left the 'trade') based out of The Penthouse Gentlemans' Club, Pitt Street, Sydney. Google it   ;D. Before her nursing days, my Ex-Dragon No.1 used to model bras and stuff in David Jones catalogues. Quite attractive, but she had the personality of a Tiapan   >, and the temparament of a Cobra, and loved spending money!

Lessons learned from both my experiences and those of others.

Cold beers,

Wes


----------



## kimmie (10 Oct 2005)

Seriously, where do you find these girls???  : I know more guys in the military with exs/wives that fall under those exact qualifications. Seriously, never had a boyfriend who came anywhere close to that.  ;D ;D Poor guys that fall into the "Dragon" trap, my heart goes out to you.   ;D


----------



## kimmie (10 Oct 2005)

And for all those of us that are too young to be Cougars, I think calling us African Serval would suffice.  ;D


----------



## Slim (10 Oct 2005)

Congrats on seeing the light St George...err Wes.


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Oct 2005)

Hey Kimmie, they're around. Everyone's got a story. I just try to keep things humerous about it, even though thats now over 10 yrs ago since I was separated.

WRT cougars, I've seen a few old toothless tigeresses in my day  :-X!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## paracowboy (10 Oct 2005)

kimmie said:
			
		

> And for all those of us that are too young to be Cougars, I think calling us African Serval would suffice.


how 'bout we just call all ya'll "toots" and go get loaded?


----------



## RangerRay (10 Oct 2005)

Actually, I always found the definition of a cougar relative...when I was a young 20 year old private, I considered any woman over 25 a cougar.   ;D   Now that I'm older, that age has gone up in proportion.   

Has anyone ever run into a mountain lion?  Yikes!  

If you're looking for cougars, their prime habitat in the interior of BC and in Alberta tends ot center around country bars or bars that play classic rock.   I'm not sure on their habitat east of Alberta though...never had the pleasure of cougar hunting there...    >


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Oct 2005)

kimmie said:
			
		

> And for all those of us that are too young to be Cougars, I think calling us African Serval would suffice.  ;D



" ... a freakin' servile"   ?

Are you sure that's what you meant?


----------



## brin11 (10 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Come on Piper...out with it!! Who are you gonna be? Kaa? Rikki Tikki Tavi? Us cougars (although I'm not too sure if I'm old enough yet to be classed in that category) like to know what we're stalking before we jump right onto it!!   ;D



armyvern,

Sadly, I was informed this summer that 30 is classified as a Cougar.  And here I thought I was still a youngin'.  I still haven't gotten over it...... ;D


----------



## paracowboy (10 Oct 2005)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> If you're looking for cougars, their prime habitat in the interior of BC and in Alberta tends ot center around country bars or bars that play classic rock.   I'm not sure on their habitat east of Alberta though...never had the pleasure of cougar hunting there...


the species is surprisingly true to itself in any environ or terrain. The natural habitat of the cougar in Ontario and Quebec was also in and around bars that played either country (or what passes for country music in those misbegotten lands of philistines) and classic rock. The cougar is drawn to these places as the dim lighting, smoky haze, and copious alcohol fumes tend to blind the young and tender males that are their natural prey, making them easy pickings.

Further, should the younger male not be such easy pickings, or should manage to escape the claws of the cougar, there are many more older and weaker males found in these locales that simply are unable to flee the stalking cougar, especially when under the effects of drinking too much at the watering hole found centralized in these establishments.


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Oct 2005)

The Frontenac Times
http://regimentalrogue.com/times/frontenac_times.htm

A previously unreleased extract:



> Crocodile Hunter
> 
> G'day mate, welcome to this week's episode of the Crocodile Hunter. Today we're going into a fierce habitat from which few men have ever returned unscathed. We'll be exploring the Canadian Urban Wilderness, looking for that fierce hunter herself â â€œ the Cougar (`ku:-ga.
> Now these Cougars aren't your usual big cat. These Cougars are man-eaters, they are. And they hunt prey that often thinks it's the predator, but not in Cougar country, mate.
> ...


----------



## paracowboy (10 Oct 2005)

RIP


----------



## armyvern (10 Oct 2005)

brin11 said:
			
		

> armyvern,
> 
> Sadly, I was informed this summer that 30 is classified as a Cougar.   And here I thought I was still a youngin'.   I still haven't gotten over it...... ;D



Egads... say it ain't so!! Niner has sworn no cougars for him!! I'll now have to cut him off that little bait, switch and jump on for the attack when he's least expecting it game that I like to play!! He'll probably not be disappointed though, with me being a cougar now and all. Sad day for me indeed. I'm sure he will be pleased!!   ;D What's a poor cougar to do??


----------



## Springroll (10 Oct 2005)

Well, since I am only 27, and not quite up to cougar age yet I will call myself a panther just beause it sounds better than polecat or Puma... ;D


----------



## marshall sl (10 Oct 2005)

You have missed the major point of qualifying for Cougar Status.The Female must be over 40 and either single,divorced or widowed!

From aweb sit devoted to cougerism: "The largest North American cat, top of the food chain with Grizzly Bears, carnivorous solitary hunter, aka Mountain Lion, Puma. 
Also describes women in their forties who smoke, drink and go to clubs to pick up young men in their twenties. Cougars are usually divorced, sometimes with cubs, and financially independent. 

The most successful cougars are those that married well and got huge divorce settlements. Lesser Cougars were feminists who clawed their way to the top and made their own money. They have charge cards and big bank accounts, often living off second mortgages and money lending. They own cars but use them sparingly because of their concern for the environment. 

Species characteristics include a penchant for home decorating, an interest in dogs (the only other species they can live with), an avid consumption of home products such as tinfoil and Cheez Whiz, and a limited interest in technology. 

They have a high fat diet but are usually in shape because of sheer genetics and extensive shopping, dinner party planning and traveling. They often wear clothes that they're a bit too old for such as Spandex and high heels. They dye their hair and wear lots of makeup and jewelry. 

Cougars-in-training (ie. women in their thirties) are called "pumas". Women in their twenties are "cougar cubs"."


----------



## Springroll (10 Oct 2005)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> Cougars-in-training (ie. women in their thirties) are called "pumas". Women in their twenties are "cougar cubs"."



But I want to be called a Panther, not a cougar cub!


----------



## armyvern (10 Oct 2005)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> You have missed the major point of qualifying for Cougar Status.The Female must be over 40 and either single,divorced or widowed!



I don't fall into any of the above categories but there must be some kind of name for me? Other than "married" or "puma." 

And PS...   :threat: Well. Haven't you ruined a perfectly good evening.   :threat: Now I'll have to come up with some other reason to cut-off niner now that I am not "cougar qualified." Thanks alot... it could be another long night...I'll have to go hunt down the cadpat kneepads!!


----------



## marshall sl (10 Oct 2005)

Glad to be of service!  tell him he owes me a beer :cheers:


----------



## armyvern (10 Oct 2005)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> Glad to be of service!  tell him he owes me a beer :cheers:



Service to whom?? Certainly not I, so I will tell him nothing!! He'll have to get it out of me somehow!!


----------



## Gunner (10 Oct 2005)

The urban cougar....

http://urbancougar.com/classes_ucs.php


----------



## Thompson_JM (10 Oct 2005)

Anyone in Toronto been listening to Edge 102.1

the dean blundell morning show has been having a "cougar" Hunt for the past few days


www.edge102.com


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Oct 2005)

Well I guess I am going to have to wade in,

Me and the lads used to call the aggressive ones Hunter Killers, reminiscent of the Terminator flicks.  They were the ones who admitted to the heel marks in the snow outside of the battacks window in Petawawa.

The older cougars, well they were known as the saber tooth's....age didn't matter experience with the prey did.

dileas

tess


----------



## kimmie (11 Oct 2005)

> " ... a freakin' servile"   ?
> 
> Are you sure that's what you meant?



A Serval Cat.....yep.  My sis has a Savannah cat(cross between a serval and house cat) and they are magnificent creatures.  

See here for reference: http://www.juliesjungle.com/servals.php


----------



## kimmie (11 Oct 2005)

Oh, I see were we went wrong.   You thought I was talking about this



> Servile:  ADJECTIVE:	1. Abjectly submissive; slavish. 2a. Of or suitable to a slave or servant. b. Of or relating to servitude or forced labor.



No, no, no, no.   :-[ :-\

Something completely different. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## RorerQuaalude (11 Oct 2005)

I couldn't help but have a bloody good laugh at this post....reminds me of a time earlier this summer during one crazy night in Freddy, in the Sweets/Nicky Z's area. Myself and an un-named Newfie buddy of mine (damn good guy, I might add) had a cougar cub-puma-cougar hunt. Turned out interestingly enough, I'll post the pictures sometime  ;D. Nothing outrageous, nor inappropriate, but the whole thing goes down in my list of some of the best moments during my time in Gagetown this summer.


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Oct 2005)

> Further, should the younger male not be such easy pickings, or should manage to escape the claws of the cougar, there are many more older and weaker males found in these locales that simply are unable to flee the stalking cougar, especially when under the effects of drinking too much at the watering hole found centralized in these establishments.



That's what makes the Griz such a good hunting ground for Cougar's!  Even if such a young and susceptible male as myself manages to not be pounce upon by a cougar-puma-cougar-cub, there are many under the influence wandering around the hub who make easy prey.

It's kind of sobering to know that you're the food of choice for such predatory animals! ;D


----------



## Navalsnpr (11 Oct 2005)

Gunner said:
			
		

> The urban cougar



That site rocks!!  

Surprisingly I think the term "cougar" is only used in Canada. 

Been down in a few southern states and we asked where the "Cougars" hang out, everyone pretty much replied in the woods or "didn't know that cougars were around these parts". Sounds like an idea for the next episode of "Talking to Americans"!


----------



## RangerRay (12 Oct 2005)

My very simple definition of "cougar" that me and my buds have used since I first signed up:

Hot older women.

 ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Oct 2005)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> My very simple definition of "cougar" that me and my buds have used since I first signed up:
> 
> Hot older women.
> 
> ;D



A quote from a good mate's Grandfather (he died about 25 yrs back, he was well in his 80's, and as young lads, this had us in a state of hysteria laughter wise) about Cougars - "They don't tell, don't smell, and are as graceful as ole helll".

Without spliing my guts too much, when I was in my 20's we used to go to those 40+ singles dances, and find the odd lonely heart (and hungry sabre tooth type cougar   ;D), but as said in Conan the Barbarian at the end of the movie ".......but that is another story"

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## armyvern (12 Oct 2005)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> That site rocks!!
> 
> we asked where the "Cougars" hang out,



 Ahaa!! I believe that we DO have a few cougars hunters in this forum!!


----------



## Navalsnpr (12 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Ahaa!! I believe that we DO have a few cougars hunters in this forum!!



And the problem with that is ? ? ?


----------



## armyvern (12 Oct 2005)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> And the problem with that is ? ? ?



I never said I had a problem with that!! Keep it up as far as I'm concerned because I love to see a man in uniform....
and I have been told there is the possibility that I may one day be considered a cougar myself...
Currently however; I meet none of the pre-requisites...that could be considered a bummer I suppose...or not.   ;D


----------



## Thompson_JM (12 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Currently however; I meet none of the pre-requisites...that could be considered a bummer I suppose...or not.     ;D



Yes, but do you have any freinds who might??   ;D


----------



## armyvern (12 Oct 2005)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> Yes, but do you have any freinds who might??     ;D



What is the age range and coat colour of the cougar that you may be tempted to hunt?? Should they be particularly skilled at any tasks, such as rolling over, playing dead, or begging etc??   ???


----------



## Pea (12 Oct 2005)

Last year in my college English class we listened to an essay that was aired on the radio. It was about what a "cougar" is. Basically a woman went around asking random guys and gals at various bars what they thought a cougar was. There were so many varied responses. A lot of the younger guys said that it was " someone their mom's age that wanted to sleep with young guys because they knew it would be no strings attached".  The older guys said that it was "a hot woman in her 50's who is good in bed". This was definitely one interesting class, as we aged from 18-43, and were all females other then one guy. Lets just say he got hounded after anything he said. 

So..being under 20, I don't get to come anywhere near the label of cougar.. Now I feel left out.


----------



## armyvern (12 Oct 2005)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> So..being under 20, I don't get to come anywhere near the label of cougar.. Now I feel left out.



Ahhh, but you qualify for Puma status (or C.I.T.- Cougar in Trg, but yuck, that's CIT!!) stick with the Puma designation!!  ;D


----------



## Pea (13 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Ahhh, but you qualify for Pu ma status (or C.I.T.- Cougar in Trg, but yuck, that's CIT!!) stick with the Puma designation!!   ;D



On second thought...I hope I never make it to cougar status, it sounds lonely.

Hmm..if my mom is widowed and 45, does that make her a cougar??


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2005)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> Hmm..if my mom is widowed and 45, does that make her a cougar??



Most definately!! Tell her to have a blast!!  ;D


----------



## RangerRay (13 Oct 2005)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> So..being under 20, I don't get to come anywhere near the label of cougar.. Now I feel left out.



To a 15 year old, you're a cougar.  ;D


----------



## Thompson_JM (16 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> What is the age range and coat colour of the cougar that you may be tempted to hunt?? Should they be particularly skilled at any tasks, such as rolling over, playing dead, or begging etc??   ???



to use milspeak as it were. I am simply looking to engage targets of opportunity.  

and possibly engage in some sort of catch and release program as well.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Oct 2005)

NO, "catch and release" is what us married people have to do....
"Sure, I'd love to take you home, but I'm not sure my wife and children will like you." ^-^


----------



## Thompson_JM (16 Oct 2005)

I stand corrected then...

can i still go after targets of opportunity?


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2005)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> I am simply looking to engage targets of opportunity.
> 
> and possibly engage in some sort of catch and release program as well.



Ahaaa! I know many cougars who are seeking same traits in their prey. You should therefore, be somewhat compatable!!  >


----------



## camochick (16 Oct 2005)

I can't believe i missed this thread hehe. Ahhhhhhh cougars, I've seen them in action. It's quite the site. I figure by the time I am of the age to be one, that I will be on divorce number three so I'll definatly be in the mood for hunting hehe. I guess if you consider dating younger guys being a cougar, i'm guilty of already being one. I like em young and I like em dumb, hahahahaha  >


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2005)

camochick said:
			
		

> I like em young and I like em dumb, hahahahaha   >



Exactly!! The puuurrfect target of opportunity!! That way, we can teach them right!!  ;D


----------



## Springroll (16 Oct 2005)

I got my hubby while he was young and inexperienced at life and have molded him into a nice, housekeeping, cooking and laundry type of guy.... ;D


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I got my hubby while he was young and inexperienced at life and have molded him into a nice, housekeeping, cooking and laundry type of guy.... ;D



You are an expert hunter indeed! I love to order mine around! Ha ha ha. It's all part of the fairer sex's evil plan to control the world!!  >


----------



## camochick (16 Oct 2005)

It's funny cause people get offended when i say that women need to train their men, but i always get mine to do things around the house and to do things for me and others are always whining about how their guys do nothing. So I guess training them isnt such a bad thing hehe >


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Oct 2005)

And if the last five posts don't prove why men don't trust women, I don't know what will.


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> And if the last five posts don't prove why men don't trust women, I don't know what will.



I take it that you have thus been sucessfully stalked and trained!!  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Oct 2005)

Nope, 33 years married and the whip only needs to be brought out occasionally. And we both have equal ownership. However, I find it odd that the females who have just joined here felt comfortable speaking this way, but on another thread on this forum, feel the males are the overbearing, coniving, sexist prigs. I think you girls may have just answered your own questions.


----------



## Springroll (16 Oct 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> but on another thread on this forum, feel the males are the overbearing, coniving, sexist prigs.



I never said anything of the sort. 

My husband and I respect each other, which makes things pretty easy around here. We know what each others expectations are and we both stay within the boundaries.


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Oct 2005)

uhoh,

here we go again...

dileas

tess


----------



## Cloud Cover (16 Oct 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> My husband and I respect each other, which makes things pretty easy around here. We know what each others expectations are *and we both stay within the boundaries*.



Well, we know at least one of you does, anyway!! We're having his work dress name tags changed to "Hubby".


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Oct 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> *I never said anything of the sort. *
> My husband and I respect each other, which makes things pretty easy around here. We know what each others expectations are and we both stay within the boundaries.



There you go again. It's all about YOU, isn't it? I don't even know where you came into this, or were pointed to as part of the discussion. Get a life. I wasn't implying it was you, unless the shoe fits. Don't flatter yourself, I don't read or respond to the majority of the stuff you post as I find it mostly filler and useless. You have the annoying habit of inserting yourself into almost every conversation and thread, with mostly nonsensical and inane opinions on subjects you are not that familiar with. Here's the 411. I don't like you, or your opinions. I can't make you stop with your goofy and irritating posts, but I can ignore them, as I suggest all of the other readers here do. My choice, my opinion and my right under the CoRF. Don't like it, call your MP


----------



## kimmie (16 Oct 2005)

AH, cougars....never thought I'd be one and yet a see it looming at the end of the tunnel. I am not as well versed in training my man...I wish he would get off the comp and do the dishes. Maybe I should start a "reward program". The more he does the better it gets....hmmm something to consider. Maybe I can hire a personal pleasure therapist for him and just do the dishes myself. Whatever works I guess....anyone have some advice.....come on girls.....


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2005)

I love the 'stronger' sex!! I do not slam them. I believe we need them as much as they need us. Tease mine a little but that's it, as does he me. As for the pots calling the kettles black, true enough as seen on the other thread. But I don't think it was any of the female posters on this particular thread who resorted to this. Maybe they took it to mean them (as did I originally when I read your post recceguy) when you said you'd thought we'd answered our own questions. 
Yes I did post on the other thread, but, you'll notice I have chosen not to post on it since it became a rallying cry claiming that the women in this forum were somehow being "oppresed." I have experienced no opression of any sort in this forum based on my being of the "fairer" sex, nor any in my career to date actually. 
Joking around is not a trait that is the exclusive domain of either sex, and, as I've said previously, female locker room chat is worse than males any day of the week.
Speaking of whips... ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Oct 2005)

Touche Vern,
You've proven yourself to be "one of the guys" and trancended the male/ female fiasco that has reared it's ugly head. As was in the beginning, male or female, you are treated for how you present yourself, not what gender you are. Being a BTDT I'm sure you know where some of the rest of us are coming from, and we respect your opinion.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Oct 2005)

Seconded!!


----------



## armyvern (17 Oct 2005)

Thanks guys,

And I do know where you're coming from. For I have frequently "seen" it in the locker room. I, for one, can take it as good as I can give it.


----------



## camochick (17 Oct 2005)

I for one didnt nor have I ever felt oppressed on this site. I was merely pointing out that an issue was being made about some silly signatures and that some new members felt that they were unwelcome because of this. I have seen some pretty big signatures posted by others here and never was an issue made of this. 
Recceguy you started the whole thing so I wouldnt be too quick to judge those who jumped in. I agree that sex should be a non issue but obviously it is if we are here talking about it.   >


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Thanks guys,
> 
> And I do know where you're coming from. For I have frequently "seen" it in the locker room. I, for one, can take it as good as I can give it.



Yes you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yes you can.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Oct 2005)

As para cowboy tried to convey, and somewhat more eloquently than I, it's not the size (don't they all say that). It was the bright colours and moving visuals that screamed "LOOK AT MEEEE!!!!!" It's hard to read anything else on the page when your eye is being drawn back constanly to the image. I'll state categorically, here and now, the girly, cutsey comment was not gender related. It goes for any guy that posts the same stuff. It's offensive to the eye, like overly loud hip hop and rap, blowing out your car windows across the intersection , is to your ears. 

I'm not an overly hyped rules guy myself, and I let many play fast and furious with the ones we have. I only ask a few things. Know, from experience, what you talk about. Don't post unless you know something that relates to the subject. Keep away from the 'Post Whore" comments (don't post unless you've got something knowledgable, factual and current to speak to the subject about) and above all, make sure your stuff is first hand. Not from your neighbours, cousin's, friend's, dead uncle's, dog.

With almost 8000 members here, do you honestly think your, or the supposed group your speaking of is, giving me trouble? Please forgive me, all of you, if I came across as sexist (can't believe I'm doing this) that wasn't the intention. I value the opinion of the military wife. I've been listening to it since 1973.


----------



## camochick (17 Oct 2005)

Recce, ya big softie, come give me a hug hehehe >

Now back to cougars. Kimmie, you're not a cougar yet but more than likely we will be cougars together someday. I think two cougars make a good little pack. Anymore than that and it could be overwhelming to our prey.  >


----------



## armyvern (17 Oct 2005)

camochick said:
			
		

> Recce, ya big softie, come give me a hug hehehe >
> 
> Now back to cougars. Kimmie, you're not a cougar yet but more than likely we will be cougars together someday. I think two cougars make a good little pack. Anymore than that and it could be overwhelming to our prey.   >



Some prey make themselves more readily attackable when it comes to 2 cougars devouring them!!


----------



## paracowboy (17 Oct 2005)

kimmie said:
			
		

> Maybe I should start a "reward program". The more he does the better it gets....Maybe I can hire a personal pleasure therapist for him and just do the dishes myself.


freakin' genius, right there! Brilliance.





			
				armyvern said:
			
		

> Some prey make themselves more readily attackable when it comes to 2 cougars devouring them!!


truth. But, more along the linies of "Oh, please B'rer Fox, PLEASE don't t'row me in dat dere briar patch!"


----------



## armyvern (17 Oct 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> freakin' genius, right there! Brilliance.



Also a part of our evil plan to take over the world!!  
Lure them into a false sense of security....

But, gee, I wonder if I can get niner to hire me a "personal pleasure therapist?" I shall ask for one for Christmas and see what I get in my stocking!!


----------



## paracowboy (17 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Also a part of our evil plan to take over the world!!


*take* over the world? Bollocks. When did you relinquish it? Even when you couldn't vote (ah, the good old days) you told him who to vote for. When it was monarchy, kingdoms fell based on whose skirt fell first (case in point: Troy was a nice place to visit before Helen got that itch). Yeah, _take_ over the world. Phhhtt!


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Oct 2005)

Most cougars I've observed in the wild are solitary hunters.  They don't take kindly to other cougars poaching in their territory... seen it get ugly, a hunting partner is not normally observed


----------



## armyvern (17 Oct 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> *take* over the world? Bollocks. When did you relinquish it? Even when you couldn't vote (ah, the good old days) you told him who to vote for. When it was monarchy, kingdoms fell based on whose skirt fell first (case in point: Troy was a nice place to visit before Helen got that itch). Yeah, _take_ over the world. Phhhtt!



Like I said Para.. lead him into a false sense of security...then lay down the law!! Whips out on my three...

You should write a post on the benefits of "Personal Pleasure Therapists" from an EPs point of view for all the up and coming NPs out there. I am quite sure it would be a gooder!!


----------



## camochick (17 Oct 2005)

No sense hiding our power now armyvern.

Maybe I can convince the bf to get me one of those personal pleasure therapists for xmas. He is leaving for tour in febuary and he doesnt want me to be lonely hehe. Then again he veto'd the pool boy I wanted to hire, had something to do with us not having a pool or something. >


----------



## armyvern (17 Oct 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Most cougars I've observed in the wild are solitary hunters.   They don't take kindly to other cougars poaching in their territory... seen it get ugly, a hunting partner is not normally observed



There are exceptions to every rule and some cougars enjoy hunting together.....


----------



## armyvern (17 Oct 2005)

camochick said:
			
		

> No sense hiding our power now armyvern.


No need to hide it at all.. Para KNOWS we have it !!



			
				camochick said:
			
		

> Then again he veto'd the pool boy I wanted to hire, had something to do with us not having a pool or something. >



Well didn't I play pool incompetancy in Belleville!! I'd just call the CPC boys over to do the cleaning, swimming, sunning etc while 9er was out with the Skyhawks...and I'd sit back sip my rye and coke and enjoy the view (& sweat) and my own lack of labour!! What a sight it was to behold!! GET A POOL!!

Edited to add:

And PS... every girl should get a toy for Christmas so I'd still ask if I was you!! Especially if you've been very very good this year!!


----------



## kimmie (17 Oct 2005)

> There are exceptions to every rule and some cougars enjoy hunting together.....



With you on that one. I'm sure I may need some help in rangling the stragglers who are trying to make a last ditch attempt to escape. Any and all help will be welcomed and greatly rewarded. You keep what you catch....  ;D


----------



## camochick (17 Oct 2005)

Maybe we could come up with a wrangling plan. Kind of like setting up football plays, only we make sure all exits are covered. Then we slowly back them towards the bar and force feed them some more drinks. Once they're drunk, they dont have a chance in hell of saying no. I think this is a good reason why we should be pack hunters.  >


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Oct 2005)

I'm thinking of the commercial of the cowboys herding cats :


----------



## paracowboy (17 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> You should write a post on the benefits of "Personal Pleasure Therapists" from an EPs point of view for all the up and coming NPs out there. I am quite sure it would be a gooder!


I write (or plagierize) from experience. Never having experienced the benefits of "Personal Pleasure Therapists," I have nothing to draw from. Unless you plan on hookin' a brutha up?


----------



## armyvern (17 Oct 2005)

Football!! Eureka! That's it! We allow them to go off to the annual Grey Cup Gathering to join the pool and do the man thing.... while they are distracted watching these men in tights run around in the chilly air (causing 'shrinkage), We wild-ones surround the corral, setting up diversionary tactics such as someone's parts popping out of her outfit during the half-time show... Then quickly strike as a pack ruining, of course, that one play that they just can't miss by bringing trays full of 'relaxing beverages' to them. The prey of course will take them and say "Ah shucks thanks babe (or "Toots" if it's Para)." Upon imbibing enough of the relaxing elixer, they will begin saying "you're looking pretty hot" to which we respond with a little jiggle and a wink, which will immediately guarantee our victory. Case closed. Mission accomplished.


----------



## armyvern (17 Oct 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of the commercial of the cowboys herding cats :



I'm sure Paracowboy has herded a few cats in his day!!


----------



## camochick (17 Oct 2005)

Armyvern, be our leader. We're not worthy, We're not worthy! >


----------



## armyvern (17 Oct 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Never having experienced the benefits of "Personal Pleasure Therapists


My God man... you have not yet lived (or apparently met a red-head)!!



			
				paracowboy said:
			
		

> Unless you plan on hookin' a brutha up?


I have hooked up the un-initiated before!!


----------



## Springroll (17 Oct 2005)

camochick said:
			
		

> Maybe we could come up with a wrangling plan. Kind of like setting up football plays, only we make sure all exits are covered. Then we slowly back them towards the bar and force feed them some more drinks. Once they're drunk, they dont have a chance in heck of saying no. I think this is a good reason why we should be pack hunters.   >



The problem with feeding them too much drink is that it can affect more than just their mind....and that would be a waste of a good hunt ;D
Maybe just lure them with sports, man food a couple drinks and see where that goes. It would be funny trying to watch them run on a full belly....and makes for a better "kill" in the end. Some might not even bother to try and run.

Cougars should always hunt in packs...


----------



## Springroll (17 Oct 2005)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Well, we know at least one of you does, anyway!! We're having his work dress name tags changed to "Hubby".



I'm sure he will be quite pleased with the change when he heads back to work in 3 weeks....hehehe


----------



## Springroll (17 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> As for the pots calling the kettles black, true enough as seen on the other thread. But I don't think it was any of the female posters on this particular thread who resorted to this. Maybe they took it to mean them (as did I originally when I read your post recceguy) when you said you'd thought we'd answered our own questions.



Thank you for posting that so eloquently and accurately.

Cheers.


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Oct 2005)

As someone who falls into the "Young and Dumb" category, this thread scares me, but I'm a little excited too!


----------



## armyvern (18 Oct 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> As someone who falls into the "Young and Dumb" category, this thread scares me, but I'm a little excited too!



Good!! You should be!! Look what you have to look forward too!!  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (19 Oct 2005)

Having just returned from a cigar smuggling expedition  er vacation there I would like to point out that there seems to be migration of cougars both Euro and North American varieties to Cuba apparently feasting on the unsuspecting and harlmless local beach bums, pool waiters and other wildlife there. Not a pretty site I can tell you.


----------



## armyvern (19 Oct 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Having just returned from a cigar smuggling expedition   er vacation there I would like to point out that there seems to be migration of cougars both Euro and North American varieties to Cuba apparently feasting on the unsuspecting and harlmless local beach bums, pool waiters and other wildlife there. Not a pretty site I can tell you.



It works kind of like shark bait you see.... gather the prey in the masses and the predators will be attracted to the good huntin' grounds!! That is why the cougar is sooooo successful at hunting despite the number of cubs she has littered or any age wearied battle scars she may possess; When en masse....she must look better (and therefore more attractive) to somebody!! Apparently it is those scared little 'young and dumb' uns.


----------



## Old Ranger (19 Oct 2005)

Darn it, I'm going to Cuba in Jan...... ;D


----------



## Danjanou (19 Oct 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> Darn it, I'm going to Cuba in Jan...... ;D



Be careful, January is high season and prime hunting time for snow bird cougars the worst of the species. Stay away from the resort swim up bar, they consider it their prime watering hole/hunting ground.

I would also suggest taking an unwanted younger male relative/friend as expendable bait to keep them away. 8)


----------



## armyvern (19 Oct 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I would also suggest taking an unwanted younger male relative/friend as expendable bait to keep them away. 8)



Why can't you guys just admit that you love being hunted!! :tsktsk:


----------



## Old Ranger (20 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Why can't you guys just admit that you love being hunted!!



Why run down the hill and get only one;
When you can walk down the hill and get them all!

Some of the worlds best predators lour their prey in...


----------



## Bic519 (20 Oct 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I would also suggest taking an unwanted younger male relative/friend as expendable bait to keep them away. 8)



Or wear a speedo.


----------



## armyvern (20 Oct 2005)

Bicque said:
			
		

> Or wear a speedo.



Just as my quote refers to.....


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Oct 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I would also suggest taking an unwanted younger male relative/friend as expendable bait to keep them away. 8)



I would gladly volunteer for said duty!


----------



## armyvern (20 Oct 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I would gladly volunteer for said duty!



Hey!! I thought you were scared of cougars??  ???  :crybaby:


----------



## Old Ranger (20 Oct 2005)

I'll enlighten you all to the Game plan.

Bring my own Cougars along; to lour the young bucks from their young Doe's.

Move in for the empatetic consoling of said Doe's.

If there is no prey, I've got back-up arrangements.  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (20 Oct 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> I'll enlighten you all to the Game plan.
> 
> Bring my own Cougars along; to lour the young bucks from their young Doe's.
> 
> ...



Dagnabit you weren't supposed to give the game plan away. Now they're on to us. :threat:


----------



## Pencil Tech (20 Oct 2005)

You know you're old when all the older women you used to fantasize about are young enough to be your daughter.  :'(


----------



## George Wallace (20 Oct 2005)

Pencil Tech said:
			
		

> You know you're old when all the older women you used to fantasize about are young enough to be your daughter.   :'(


How old is your daughter?.......75?    ???  ;D


----------



## Old Ranger (20 Oct 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Dagnabit you weren't supposed to give the game plan away. Now they're on to us. :threat:



But it's a great way to lure Cougars on Vacation...we both will benefit...yah that's the ticket.

And the young Doe's still won't be wise to it, cause their to smart for that....


----------



## Danjanou (21 Oct 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> But it's a great way to lure Cougars on Vacation...we both will benefit...yah that's the ticket.
> 
> And the young Doe's still won't be wise to it, cause their to smart for that....



Yes the true circle of life. When we're young we hunt cougars for a variety of reasons most noted here and the simple fact we're probably too young and stupid to catch the does. When we get older, we have the knowledge to go after the does and besides the cougars ain't interesting (or interested in us for that matter).

Cougars when they're young does ain't interested in young bucks (no experience, money etc) and chase the old ones, or at least let the old one's chase them. 

I'd like to point out that despite the plethora of Euro trash ( Brits, French, Dutch, Germans, Austrians, Poles, Norwegians and Italians)  local Cubans and our Quebecois cousins all known for this item of vacation attire at the swim up bar/cougar watering hole, there were thankfully no speedo sightings (not that I was really looking).

However some of the European and North American cougars were really past their due date when it came to their choice of "bait." Ladies there comes a time (and/or certain BMI) when, spandex, thongs and/or topless should be replaced by something covering but still chic . We do love a mystery. 

Fortunately it was a bar, and Mojitos kill all pain and make the eyes dim to the ugliness around you.
 8)


----------



## armyvern (21 Oct 2005)

You'll NEVER win against a true cougar because this...


			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> Fortunately it was a bar, *and Mojitos kill all pain and make the eyes dim to the ugliness around you*.
> 8)


Makes you a prime target for attack by...


			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> However some of the European and North American cougars were really past their due date when it came to their choice of "bait." Ladies there comes a time (and/or certain BMI) when, spandex, thongs and/or topless should be replaced by something covering but still chic . We do love a mystery.


That's what I'm talking about. Hunting in packs...they will eventually become better looking to those said Mojtos drinkers and partakers of other tantalizing refreshments...
I have to plan my attack now...I may one day become said cougar!!   ;D


----------



## Danjanou (21 Oct 2005)

Army Vern its ok I have my local big game licence validated by Fidel himself and it's my home turf, bring it. 

Besides I stick to the watered down local draft during the day and enjoy my Mojito the way it was meant to be sipped, after sunset clothed and with a honking big hand rolled Habana while listening to great jazz in local bars no foreign cougar would dare enter even if they could find them. Unfortunatley there's still the local wildlife to fend off and _jinteras_ hunt in packs too.


----------



## OnTrack (21 Oct 2005)

Is it the thrill of the hunt or the kill that is most exciting?  Votes.


----------



## armyvern (21 Oct 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Army Vern its ok I have my local big game licence validated by Fidel himself and it's my home turf, bring it.
> 
> Besides I stick to the watered down local draft during the day and enjoy my Mojito the way it was meant to be sipped, after sunset clothed and with a honking big hand rolled Habana while listening to great jazz in local bars no foreign cougar would dare enter even if they could find them. Unfortunatley there's still the local wildlife to fend off and _jinteras_ hunt in packs too.



I have been in a great many foreign off-road 'establishments' in my time... Now I will keep my eyes trained for big game hunters who are fully clothed and partaking of big honkin' Habanas while slowly sipping on Mojitos while listening to jazz and fending off the local wild-life!!   Will watch for same prey (not dressed in a speedo) fending off Euro-cougars while lounging at swim-ups bars sipping watered down draft.

Of which I can not do until (and if) I become a cougar myself... Thanks for all the great tips on the hunting grounds!!


----------



## Danjanou (21 Oct 2005)

OnTrack said:
			
		

> Is it the thrill of the hunt or the kill that is most exciting?   Votes.



The thrill of the hunt.

Mind I'm using catch and release these days, D9er is open minded but not that open minded. :'(


----------



## armyvern (21 Oct 2005)

Hunting can be fun for everyone!!  ;D

I, like Danjanou, can only ever attack if 9er is involved.


----------



## OnTrack (21 Oct 2005)

I fully agree...the thrill of the hunt is far more exciting.  Many a foreign port run ashore started with a group shouting at the top of the collective voices "A hunting we shall go" using Elmer Fudd's voice.  Imagine Marlin Perkin's hushed voice..."cougars stalking their pray...through the (alcoholic) haze the young sailors emerge..."


----------



## armyvern (21 Oct 2005)

OnTrack said:
			
		

> Many a foreign port run ashore started with a group shouting at the top of the collective voices "A hunting we shall go"
> "cougars stalking their pray...through the (alcoholic) haze the young sailors emerge..."



HMMMM, now I wonder... after my own posting to Halifax and stories from my dad (a sailor) I have always been led to believe that the Naval types hunt down an entirely different animal than a cougar... starts with a "P"  Have I been led astray all these years?


----------



## Springroll (21 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> HMMMM, now I wonder... after my own posting to Halifax and stories from my dad (a sailor) I have always been led to believe that the Naval types hunt down an entirely different animal than a cougar... starts with a "P"   Have I been led astray all these years?



No, you have not been led astray....hehehe
I have nbot heard that term in ages


----------



## armyvern (21 Oct 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> No, you have not been led astray....hehehe
> I have nbot heard that term in ages


Glad you can back me up on that.... I heard many a horror story about that particular hunt. Never was hunted as one myself though...  ;D


----------



## Springroll (21 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Glad you can back me up on that.... I heard many a horror story about that particular hunt. Never was hunted as one myself though...   ;D



Well consider that a good thing.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (21 Oct 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Well consider that a good thing.   ;D



OH!! I most certainly do!! (But I'm gettin' older now!!) Oink oink!!   ;D


----------



## Springroll (21 Oct 2005)

hehehehe..... ;D


----------



## camochick (22 Oct 2005)

I wonder how one goes from prey to hunter. Right now I am prey, but how soon will I be hunted. I wont mind either way. My game is good when I am on the hunt, and I'm pretty good at playing dumb when I am being hunted. I wonder, if one looks really good at hunting age wouldnt they still be considered prey. I plan on being hot for a long time hehe.  >


----------



## kimmie (22 Oct 2005)

Camochick...I'm with you on that one. I like being both hunter and prey. It always gives you something to do. And, you'll always be hot.


----------



## armyvern (22 Oct 2005)

camochick said:
			
		

> I wonder how one goes from prey to hunter. Right now I am prey, but how soon will I be hunted. I wont mind either way. My game is good when I am on the hunt, and I'm pretty good at playing dumb when I am being hunted. I wonder, if one looks really good at hunting age wouldnt they still be considered prey. I plan on being hot for a long time hehe.   >



We are always both hunting and stalked ladies!! Remember rule # 1...lure them into the false sense of security. By allowing the 'weaker sex  ;D' to view us in our more sudued state, agreeing with their every suggested play, and demuring to their presence, we allow them to believe they are in fact "stalking" a perfect candidate for a meal. 
But inside, we know that we have total control of the situation and are actually the ones maintaining full sensibilities at all times. Meanwhile, those that we have hunted, do themselves good by employing their tactics "gee you look hot tonight, can I buy you a drink, here are some flowers etc etc."  In effect at that time, they are of the belief that they are being successful at their hunt because we are accepting of their gifts. When we, in fact, know that the opposite is true...by the mere offering of these tactical gifts they lay at our feet...we know we have already successfully completed our hunt!!


----------



## Pearson (22 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> When we, in fact, know that the opposite is true...by the mere offering of these tactical gifts they lay at our feet...we know we have already successfully completed our hunt!!


you are scaring the young ones......


----------



## armyvern (22 Oct 2005)

Frankie said:
			
		

> you are scaring the young ones......



Yet... we are merely 'kittens at heart!!'  ;D


----------



## camochick (22 Oct 2005)

The gifts are the best part. Yes you can buy me a drink, or two or three and I will allow you to remain in my presence. If you're lucky you will get something later, if I am in the mood and you've minded your manners. It's too easy. To them we are the hunted, but as army vern said, we know exactly what we are doing. Free drinks all night isnt bad for sitting there looking pretty.  >


----------



## Burrows (22 Oct 2005)

However it is bad for your liver


----------



## armyvern (22 Oct 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> However it is bad for your liver


Kyle (Pretend I am your mother!!) You are too young for this thread!! Be thankful you have quite a few years until you have to worry about being hunted by cougars!!


----------



## Burrows (23 Oct 2005)

I'm saving a horned mask for those years.

What can I say, I'm old in mind?


----------



## Navalsnpr (23 Oct 2005)

Check this out...


----------



## kimmie (23 Oct 2005)

That site is awesome. That is just too funny.


----------



## Navalsnpr (23 Oct 2005)

It was a good site...


----------



## armyvern (23 Oct 2005)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> It was a good site...


Have you ordered your cougar bait t-shirt yet?? It should be required standard dress!!  ;D


----------



## Navalsnpr (23 Oct 2005)

I wonder what everyone would say when you walk into a bar wearing....






If it were Cheers in Halifax, you would probably have a few people laugh...... never know... it just may work!!


----------



## Springroll (23 Oct 2005)

That is a pretty good site..too bad a few of those"cougars" were no where near being 40 +

edited to add: I know I would laugh if I saw that t-shirt in Cheers..hehehe


----------



## armyvern (23 Oct 2005)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> I wonder what everyone would say when you walk into a bar wearing....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps, in sacrificing yourself for your fellow 'members of the stronger sex,' you should volunteer to trial the bait t-shirt on their behalf. Keep a log of comments, come-ons and actual physical attacks to post on this forum as 'documented evidence' of feral cougar tendancies here on the East Coast. Perhaps we have more willing sacrificial animals out there willing to assist us with the little experiment throughout this great land of ours?? All should rush out to buy said t-shirt soon, as I hear prime season for the cougars coming out to hunt is just around the corner. We ask you though, on behalf of those 'might-be-cougar-someday' members of this forum to ensure that you also keep track of age/weight stats, so that we may also benefit from your studies in knowing exactly what type of competition we face. Your assitance in this matter is very imporatant to us!!   ;D


----------



## D-n-A (23 Oct 2005)

I've been "hunted" by cougars before in Vancouver, Chilliwack an some other places, luckily I was able to pass them on to some friends  ;D


----------



## armyvern (23 Oct 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> I've been "hunted" by cougars before in Vancouver, Chilliwack an some other places, luckily I was able to pass them on to some friends   ;D



You are far too young yet to appreciate the long-term value of the cougar. You are still interested in the 'cougars-in-training'. They are young but not professional..... (ie can not be alternately employed as 'personal pleasure therapists'!!)...


----------



## geo (23 Oct 2005)

Oy...
there was the time....
and there was the time.......... and then there was the time that..............

Gawd, I feel so used and abused (though not much shame )
Sigh!


----------



## armyvern (23 Oct 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> Oy...
> there was the time....
> and there was the time.......... and then there was the time that..............
> Gawd, I feel so used and abused (though not much shame )
> Sigh!


You then Sir obviously posess the maturity, experience, presence of mind and general sensibilities to truley appreciate the value a cougar is able to have on the psyche!!  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> You then Sir obviously posess the maturity, experience, presence of mind and general sensibilities to truley appreciate the value a cougar is able to have on the psyche!!  ;D


...and therefore automatically disqualify yourself as cougar fodder.


----------



## armyvern (23 Oct 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> ...and therefore automatically disqualify yourself as cougar fodder.


I suspect this is not mere disqualification, but rather, he himself has already been sucessfully baited and  captured. He is more likely currently being kept as a cougar plaything within the walls of suburbia somewhere, enjoying those cougar wiles for many years to come!!  ;D
And, hopefully passing along his vast experience in this field to any cougar cubs that he may have brought forth into the jungle, urging them to follow in their fore-mothers footsteps!!  >


----------



## geo (24 Oct 2005)

hehe.... Cougar Chow!
(and loving it!)


----------



## Sapper6 (27 Dec 2005)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> The Frontenac Times
> http://regimentalrogue.com/times/frontenac_times.htm



Mike,

Brings back great memories!  Didn't think you still kept some bandwidth for this journalistic masterpiece of the late 90s!

S6


----------

